# Lakers or Hornets?



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Which team would you rather face in the playoffs? As of right now, it's looking like we'll be heading to LA. I would rather go against the Hornets though. They're a good team no doubt, but they lack playoff experience outside of Peja and Bonzi. The Lakers have played us well all season and IMO would be a tougher matchup especially with Bynum returning soon.


----------



## kirov (Jun 9, 2003)

I'll be happy enough if they just make it to the playoffs...


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I agree with you both. Here's hoping they can make it to the postseason. 

I think the Lakers at full strength are one of the toughest matchups in the league for Denver. With Gasol, Odom, and (to a lesser extent) Bynum all commanding attention along the frontline, it's tough for any of Denver's more active frontcourt defenders to cheat off their man and help discourage Kobe from slashing to the hoop. As long as Kobe is in a mood to share the ball, LA's starting five is just too much for the Nuggets to handle in a playoff series until Denver figures out how to add a difference-making wing defender - either through a trade, free agency, or growing one in a petri dish.

New Orleans will also be tough, especially if Chris Paul is feeling his stroke and gets in a groove. But I'd guess the Hornets can be more easily rattled if Iverson and/or Anthony, for their part, start on a tear.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

no chance in hell the nuggets can beat the lakers 4 times...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Hornets. The Lakers match-up gives them one win at best. There's just no way denver wins that series.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

I'm thinking its Lakers vs. Denver...


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Fellas I was just looking over the standings and final senarios, there is a VERY good chance we could be playing N.O. but as the 7th seed instead of the 8th. Remember we were talking about how big owning the tie breaker was against both G.S. and Dallas well it was. Dallas has lost back to back games to Portland and Seattle leaving them one game ahead of us. Their final game against New Orleans. So it looks like N.O. has a decision to make. Do they throw the game and take and take a 7 games series against Dallas or do they try to beat them and take a 7 game series against us. My guess is they would rather face us than Dallas which will ultimately be a good thing for us. If we beat Memphis and N.O. beats Dallas we move into a tie with Dallas and take the 7th seed from them. But regardless we need LAL to beat Sac as strange as that sounds because if LAL loses the last game of the season we will end up facing LAL either way.

Here are the senarios for us.....

LAL beats Sac
NO beats Dallas
Den beats Mem..................7Den vs 2NO

LAL beats Sac
Dallas beats NO
Den beats Mem..................8Den vs 1LAL

Sac beats LAL
NO beats Dallas
Den beats Mem..................7Den vs 2LAL

The only possible senario if Sac beats LAL we could end up playing NO as a 1 seed is this

Sac beats LAL
NO beats Dallas
GS losses a game
Mem beats Den....................8Den vs 1NO

So we do want LAL to lose their last game under any circumstance. Best case senario is the first, we just got to hope NO pefers meeting us in the playoffs over Dallas and doesnt rest their players and throw the game.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

thats the most likely scenario


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

ok, there's no way dallas is losing. NO clinched 2nd, and they're in dallas. looks like we get to play the lakers.


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Ugggh. Let's go Hornets bench!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

if carmelo shows up the nuggets might have a chance...

EDIT by Horax: Reason: Baiting, Flaming, you get the idea...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

dallas is resting.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> dallas is resting.


There's hope!


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Cp3 Cp3 Cp3


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

mavs have all the momentum now. bring the lakers' sweep


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

thanks alot New Orleans :no:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

thanks new orleans!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Good luck Denver...hee hee hee


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Denver will play LA tough. LA is solid, but htey have holes. People underrate Denver, and rightfully so as their coach is a moron.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

darth-horax said:


> Denver will play LA tough. LA is solid, but htey have holes. People underrate Denver, and rightfully so as their coach is a moron.


You're underrating LA. Aside from maybe boston and Utah, they are peerless.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

Sliccat said:


> You're underrating LA. Aside from maybe boston and Utah, they are peerless.


I think that teams like DEtroit, San ANtonio, Utah, and PHoenix would take exception to that post.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> I think that teams like DEtroit, San ANtonio, *Utah*, and PHoenix would take exception to that post.


Looks like somebody can't read. And none of those other teams can beat LA.


----------

